# New Pictures (14 pictures)



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are some new pictures of my babies!

Willow









Tao and Takoda









Takoda









Riley









Oz









Ono









Leia









Catcher









Velvet, Archer, Riley, Ono, and Tipsy









Cupid, Oz, Sterling, and Catcher









Takoda, Velvet, Archer, and Riley









Jet









Lacey









Boomer


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow they are absolutely stunning
How many do you have all total ?


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

very pretty kitties, how did you get them all together like that?? I have never had any luck getting my cats together for pictures


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Daisy_Babe said:


> Wow they are absolutely stunning
> How many do you have all total ?


A lot.  :lol: 



harry said:


> very pretty kitties, how did you get them all together like that?? I have never had any luck getting my cats together for pictures


I just wave a teaser toy to get their attention and they line themselves up.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh they are all beautiful but you know I still have that soft spot for the Bengals


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi babies!!! *hugs for all*


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww they are all beautiful!

You own skywalker don't you?? :?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to see some new faces in the crowd


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

kitkat said:


> Nice to see some new faces in the crowd


Well, I know that Lacey and Boomer are just staying temporarily until Kate picks them up. When will that be, JJ?


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I love your pictures all the time, your cats are so pretty!

I loooove the first pic, what a cute face!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> kitkat said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to see some new faces in the crowd
> ...


In 6 months or so.  

Kate was down a few days last week to bring down Brown Kitty and pick up Lacey and Boomer. But they are going to stay here for now. David and I totally fell in love with them. So, Kate is letting them stay here until they are all grown up, then they'll visit Ohio for a while.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

JJ, you and David are TROUBLE! lol


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> JJ, you and David are TROUBLE! lol


hehehe Well, this time it was David's fault!! He's the one that said Kate couldn't have HIS kitties right now! :lol:


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Well no matter how many you have each and every one is so uniquely beautiful, by the way I enjoyed your website as well .....


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww they are all adorable some lovely markings on them


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

All of them are just so beautiful. They seem so well behaved.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, I'm not sure if I asked these questions before, but are Takoda & Tao, Cupid & Oz related? They look similar to each other and Archer and Riley look similar too. Archer is a Maine ****, which I know, but is Riley a Norwegian? So sweet! New pictures to work on! :lol: I worked on almost all your babies for the graphic practice thread :lol: :wink: .


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Ok, I'm not sure if I asked these questions before, but are Takoda & Tao, Cupid & Oz related? They look similar to each other and Archer and Riley look similar too. Archer is a Maine ****, which I know, but is Riley a Norwegian? So sweet! New pictures to work on! :lol: I worked on almost all your babies for the graphic practice thread :lol: :wink: .


Tao and Takoda are related, Takoda is Tao's nephew. Oz and Cupid are not related. Yep, Archer is a Maine **** and Riley's a Norwegian Forest Cat.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Des, Tao and Takoda are bengals!


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

Wow, they are so beautiful! I really like them all, but I also have a extra super soft spot for bengals. Are you training them to pose, they are doing it like professional models :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Des, Tao and Takoda are bengals!


Yes, I know that Julie!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I just said that because then they would obviously not be related to Oz and cupid. 

Edit: I probably just misread what you wrote! I thought you asked if all four of them were related. *smacks self in forehead*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No problem! :lol:


----------

